
AWS Signature V4 to Replace AWS Signature V2 for Signing S3 API Requests - chillaxtian
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/ann.jspa?annID=5816
======
chillaxtian
> S3 will stop accepting requests signed using SigV2 in all regions on June
> 24, 2019, any requests signed using SigV2 made after this time will fail.

